# Guild Of Rangers. Closed for good?



## Meselyn (Jun 2, 2004)

For a long while the Ranger Guild has been closed. Will it ever be re-opened?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 3, 2004)

Actually, it is open. . .but not here. The Rangers was a strictly RP guild and as such was moved to the RP forum when RP's were removed. 


www.middleearthrpg.com


----------



## Meselyn (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok. That cleared things up alot.


----------

